# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  1 mije leke ora, parkimi ne Tirane

## shigjeta

Tiranë, Projekti: Parkim me pagesë në D. Kombit e sheshin "Italia"

TIRANE- Bashkia e Tiranës prezanton projektin e parkimit publik me pagesë që parashikohet të fillojë aplikimin nga data 15 gusht 

Ideja është që të ngrihet një sistem i ri i administrimit të parkimit, ku të ndahet sistemi i shitjes së biletës nga sistemi i kontrollit, ku qytetarët të cilët do të parkojnë në vende të caktuara, si parkim publik me pagesë, duhet të shkojnë në pika të caktuara, të marrin biletën me të cilën mund të vendosin muajin, ditën dhe orën në të cilën ndodhen dhe e vendosin tek pjesa e brendshme e xhamit. Pas kësaj, strukturat e Policisë Bashkiake që bëjnë kontrollin ose konstatojnë se qytetari i cili ka parkuar nuk ka prerë biletën përkatëse, marrin masat përkatëse administrative, si heqjen e mjetit me karroatrec. Biletat do të vihen në disa pika të caktuara, rreth e rrotull zonave të administrimit të parkimit me pagesë, pra janë pika të cilat ndodhen pikërisht aty ku ndodhen vendet e parkimit me pagesë sqarohet në deklaratën e bashkisë së kryeqytetit, ndërsa bëhet e ditur se ky sistem do të aplikohet fillimisht tek bulevardi Dëshmorët e Kombit dhe tek sheshi Italia. 

Projekti synon evitimin e ndotjes urbane të Tiranës dhe lehtësimin e trafikut në zonat më vitale të kryeqytetit. Tarifa e parkimit është 100 lekë të reja, ndërsa ky projekt është parashikuar të shtrihet në të gjithë qytetin. 

Projekti i parkimit me pagesë përfshin të gjithë qytetin e Tiranës, ku nuk është e parashikuar vetëm bileta, por është e parashikuar dhe pagesa nëpërmjet telefonisë celulare. Gjithashtu janë parashikuar vendet për rezidentët, vendet për njerëzit me aftësi të kuafizuara, vendet për vizitorët, pra është një projekt i plotë, por si testim i sistemit të ri të administritmi të parkimit, në kuadër të mirëmenaxhimit të trafikut, rreth e rrotull qendrës së qytetit, kjo është faza e parë e tij thuhet në deklaratën e Bashkisë së Tiranës. 

_BalkanWeb_

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Sa fillojne e vejne cmime biletash , te bejne vende parkimi njeher se eshte ku therret qameti .
Ske ku te parkosh , te bie me mir te dalesh ne kembe ose me taxi .
Sa hapin shpellen duam te hym ne europe po bejme kete e po bejme ate , te nisin gjerat elementare njehere si vendet e parkimit e koshat e plerave ...

Vende me te felliqur se shqiperia per keto gjera ska ....

----------


## Gordon Freeman

sa euro saktësisht i bie ?

----------


## Station

> sa euro saktësisht i bie ?


Afërsisht 0.7 Euro për një orë parkimi, pak si shumë duket për në Shqipëri.

----------


## Linda5

1 mije lek ora? Shum shtrenjt po me duket  per ne Shqiperi

Te pakten ta bejn 50 lek(me te rejat)

----------


## Jack Watson

Është vendosur 100 lek ora apo përflitet?!

100 lek është shtrenjtë fare, ta bëjnë të paktën 3 orë 100 lek.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Është vendosur 100 lek ora apo përflitet?!
> 
> 100 lek është shtrenjtë fare, ta bëjnë të paktën 3 orë 100 lek.


Pse ben si i paditur ti eeeeeeee? A nuk e kupton qe kjo 1 mije lekshja duhet te kompensoje edhe ato leke qe do humbasin PADASHJE mbasi te nxirren nga keto makinat e pageses? Me zhgenjeve Jack. lol

----------


## Izadora

I duhej tiranes per parkimet, nje projekt i tille .
Eshte shume kaos .

Per cmimin hmmmmm duhet te vehet dhe nje here ne diskutim .

----------


## The Godfather.

70Cent, nje ore nuk me duket edhe shume, por nuk e njoh standartin ne Shqiperi.
Ketu ne Kosove, ka parkim me 0.50Cent / ore, por ne disa vende eshte 1E+.

----------


## illyrian rex

Ne parkingun me te madh, qe gjendet prapa pallatit te rinise, ne Prishtine cmimi eshte 0.50 euro per 24 ore. 
Per ata qe nuk e dijne, parkingu gjendet ne qender te Prishtines.

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Ashtu mejdis të Gjermanis paguajm 70 cent pro stunde në Migros parkplatz.

qenka pak shtrejt ama besoj që do të jetë e mirë që me pas venda të lira për parking dhe do të jetë shumë e mirë për ata që kan e ata që s'kan lek të rrin në shtëpi lol

Vendim i mirë ama jo 70 cent se shumë._

----------


## gjirfabe

Bravo Tirana, po barazohet me Bostonin ne MA, USA.

Ketu parkimi ne rruge eshte $ l.00 ora. (25 cent per 15 minuta)

Vetem se ketu paga minimale ligjore per 1 ore eshte mbi 7.50 dollare.

Sa eshte kjo ne Shqiperi?


V.O.  

Ne USA paga minimale ligjore eshte e ndryshme per shtete te ndryshme.

MA hyne ne shtetet me page minimale me te larte ligjore krahas NY,  etj.


.

----------


## OPARI

eshte bere keqe per leke sidomos per opoziten pasi i vetem burim eshte tirana prandaj mos u habitni fare dhe per tarifat.

----------


## Ver

> Sa fillojne e vejne cmime biletash , te bejne vende parkimi njeher se eshte ku therret qameti.


E me ca pare do u bekan kto venet e parkimit po qe parkimi pa pare, eeeeeee?

----------


## PINK

> Bravo Tirana, po barazohet me Bostonin ne MA, USA.
> 
> Ketu parkimi ne rruge eshte $ l.00 ora. (25 cent per 15 minuta)
> 
> Vetem se ketu paga minimale ligjore per 1 ore eshte mbi 7.50 dollare.
> 
> Sa eshte kjo ne Shqiperi?
> 
> 
> ...


po dhe atje, ato qe kane makina, nuk kane rroga minimale. 
ato qe skane pare dhe kane makina, veshtire do jete pastaj. lol

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Sa fillojne e vejne cmime biletash , te bejne vende parkimi njeher se eshte ku therret qameti .
> Ske ku te parkosh , te bie me mir te dalesh ne kembe ose me taxi .
> Sa hapin shpellen duam te hym ne europe po bejme kete e po bejme ate , te nisin gjerat elementare njehere si vendet e parkimit e koshat e plerave ...
> 
> Vende me te felliqur se shqiperia per keto gjera ska ....


 Deri te pjesa në këmbë,ishe OK,pastaj me taxi...të masin kokën me pe.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> E me ca pare do u bekan kto venet e parkimit po qe parkimi pa pare, eeeeeee?



Me fal ka fonde bashkia , sa te vjedhin per te blere shtepia e derrci verrci , te ndertojne parkinge si jan ne perendim .
Po su sakrifikua pak ne fillim , nuk ecet para ..
Se sa te mbledhi 1000 lekshat ai ja gomari ja i zoti ..





> Deri te pjesa në këmbë,ishe OK,pastaj me taxi...të masin kokën me pe.


Tashi un mora shembull , po dhe karburanti sa verdallisesh duke gjetur parking aty aty me taxi shkon , pale kur te vine ta ngren makinen qe te iken truri fare se te thot e ke parku gabim , nderkohe qe vendi me i afert me te parkuar makinen qe te ikesh te blloku esht diku ke ambasada amerikane ...

----------


## shitesi

Kta sjane ne vete mo.Te rrish 8 ore ne pune i bie qe rrogen ta lesh te parkimi.Shume shume shtrenjte.

----------


## BOKE

1 mije lek eshte pak. Me shume duhet te jete. Duhet zvogeluar numri i makinave qe levizin kot neper Tirane e qe jane shumica. Shume pak veta levizin per pune, kerkojne parkim e s'gjejne. Pse? Se parkimin sot e zene ata qe shkojne tek kafja e e zene per gjithe diten.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Shum mir e kan bo...Keshtu te pakten katunaret nuk parkexhojn...Do vazhdojn si me perpara,duke bo xhiro nga universiteti tek skenderbeu...

----------

